# cleaning frames of a dead hive?



## jdb1930 (Apr 20, 2008)

Yes freezing for 24 hours will kill the mites, as for surviving in comb with no bees, I really do not know.

Freezing frames will also kill just about any disease, that is not a spore. Nosema *IS* a spore so this will not work. Spores are very resistant to temperature extremes.

Here is a good link to learn a little about Nosema
http://entomology.ucdavis.edu/faculty/Mussen/beebriefs/Nosema_Disease.pdf

This link is where I found the below information, the bit about Nosema is at the very end.
http://www1.agric.gov.ab.ca/$department/deptdocs.nsf/all/agdex11780

# Disinfect dead outs using irradiation or acetic acid before re-using in the operation. Dead outs could have combs infected with nosema and other pathogens, so it is possible that re-using infected dead out boxes will infect the new colonies.

# Research has shown that a simple method to kill nosema spores on combs or in hive boxes is to use 60 per cent acetic acid with approximately 2 ml per liter volume of the hive box. For example, if a hive box has a volume of 25 liters, then 50 ml of 60 per cent acetic acid would be used. The acetic acid is put in a dish in an empty box placed on top of a stack of dead out boxes. The top box is closed with a lid, and the acid is allowed to evaporate to disinfect the combs and boxes. Other research suggests 80 per cent acetic acid, and after fumigation, equipment should be aired for at least two days.


----------



## Beorn (Apr 15, 2007)

Where can I buy 60% acetic acid. I've seen glacial? acetic acid but i think it's like 99%. I'd like to try to kill my nosema spores as I don't have access to an irradition unit.

I've also heard scorching the nosema boxes kills the spores


----------



## JPK (May 24, 2008)

What if you have a dead out where there are still stores in the comb in various states? Can I use Acetic Acid and then install those frames that have been treated to be used as is if I were to install a new package?


----------



## jdb1930 (Apr 20, 2008)

The %70 acid can be purchased at this link, Glacial is un-diluted acetic acid.
http://www.sciencelab.com/page/S/PVAR/SLA2713

No, I would not reuse foundation due to the fact that the spores can become embedded in the wax and be released when the bees use it. The best bet is to cut out the foundation and put in new before reusing the frames.

Scorching, is used to kill AFB spores and from what I am told it is only about %70 effective.


----------



## stavros (Feb 26, 2008)

These are very informative links. I have read that one can heat the frames in 120F to kill nosema spores. Could that be true?
Thanks a lot,
Stavros


----------



## jdb1930 (Apr 20, 2008)

I don't know for sure. I would not think so though. Most spores can survive very extreme temps either in the positive or negative.


----------



## AndreiRN (Jun 13, 2008)

A method of disenfecting .... anything is a tank with salt water and on gallon of beach. 
I dip new and used boxes to salt the wood before painting/repainting.
I dip new/old frames to salt the wood and kill everything.
Bleach evaporates with no trace.
Salt makes wood resistent to fungus and wax moth.


----------



## jdb1930 (Apr 20, 2008)

10% bleach will kill anything. Microbiology 101


----------

